# étendre réseau WiFi N Time Capsule



## philippepointg (2 Avril 2009)

J'ai un réseau WiFi créé avec une Time Capsule. La Time Capsule est située à l'étage. Quand je suis au rez de chaussée, mon MacBook Pro ne détecte pas le Wifi. J'ai vu qu'il était possible d'étendre le réseau WiFi. Je me propose donc d'acheter une Airport Express et la placer à mi-chemin afin que le WiFi fonctionne partout. Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que ça fonctionnera (sur le même réseau WiFi bien sûr), en norme N, et est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée de comment je dois procéder pour la config de tout cela? Merci beaucoup


----------



## alastorne (28 Octobre 2009)

Je retrouve ce vieux sujet sans réponse car je me pose la même question.
Mon problème est quasi similaire.

J'ai une Freebox, 1 iMac relié à cette box par wifi à l'étage, et une time capsule, tout celà dans la même pièce; en contre-bas, une airport express et un macbook pro.

Tout celà cohabite parfaitement, la réception wifi est forte dans toutes les pièces
MAIS (et c'est là mon problème) très fluctuante en sous sol.
Quand j'analyse le tracé de réception wifi d'après une courbe, je m'aperçois que mon débit est bon, mais entrecoupé de -blancs- toutes les 2 secondes environ. Signal discontinu.

Conséquence : surf impeccable, mais impossible de diffuser de la musique sur l'airport express plus de 30 secondes sans interruption.

Au titre des tentatives restées infructueuses :
- changement de borne aiport pour une 802.11n en remplacement de ma 802.11g(aucun impact)
- test de tous les canaux wifi de ma box (grosse différence d'un canal à l'autre, mais ça va du "inutilisable", au "correct", rien de mieux à faire)

Je pensais pouvoir étendre la portée de mon réseau via le time capsule pour favoriser la réception en bas; mais je n'ai pas réussi.
Si l'option existe dans le logiciel de config airport, je veux bien qu'on me la communique.


----------

